# Danish: at the time being



## betterl1f3

Is there an alternative to "i øjeblikket" as a translation to the English expression "fo the time being"?

Google Translate suggests "på det tidspunkt" 

I was wondering how legit this is?

I have also seen abbreviations like "pt" which I think should stand for a similar expression in Danish. But not sure...

Thanks in advance


----------



## oskhen

Please state in the title of the threads what Nordic language you want to discuss.


----------



## hanne

Please give us an example sentence that you wish to translate. Listing expressions for no particular context is outside the scope of the forums.

And, as oskhen said, please remember to include the language in the thread title for future posts.


----------



## betterl1f3

Example: I'm not looking for an apartment for the time being

//just been corrected
//it should be _for _the time being and not _at _the time being


----------



## Vejrudsigt

We could translate your sentence to "På tidspunktet søger jeg ikke en lejlighed." or "På dette (det her) tidspunkt søger jeg ikke en lejlighed.", depending on how much emphasis the time warrants.

Either way, you won't be limited to "for/i øjeblikket".


----------



## hanne

Sorry, I meant to get back to this thread but forgot about it.

"For øjeblikket" would be my preference. "I øjeblikket" sounds wrong to me (sounds more like "in that particular moment"), but my dictionary says it's the same.

"På tidspunktet"  is wrong. "På det tidspunkt"  is wrong too. Both sound like you're referring back to something you've just said, and sound odd.

"P. t." (dots in abbreviations are rarely optional) is Latin pro tempore, and is also fine, and can be used in conversation too, not just written (pronounced as just the letters "pe te", don't say the Latin stuff ). "På nuværende tidspunkt" or "for nærværende" are other options.


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Dang, foiled again by hanne! XD

It sucks that I couldn't find a correct translation for "the time being" on ordbogen.com: sigh, two entry limits per day...


----------



## betterl1f3

Thanks for the excellent post!

Hanne, what do you think about "for tiden"?


----------



## hanne

"For tiden" is fine too.


----------

